# Starting Another Model Build



## Kenbo (Jan 5, 2014)

Started in on another build today. I wasn't really in the mood, but after a couple of grilled cheese sandwiches cooked on the shop's wood stove, I decided that I would at least start it. So here goes nothing. Hope you like it. 

More to come next week.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2014)

A hydroplane?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2014)

Grilled cheese in the shop?! I don't think I've ever been so shop envious!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2014)

A formula 1 race car?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2014)

Where is my chair- sit back relax and watch the show!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 6, 2014)

BINGO Here We Go!! 

YIPPPEEEEEE

Ken do you have any specs on that flip top stand the planer is on? Height width etc>!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice looking skillet. You're an honorary Texas trail boss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Nice looking skillet. You're an honorary Texas trail boss.




I know a guy that gave me some tips on taking proper care of it and it's been awesome ever since.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 12, 2014)

Started my day, with a fire in the stove. I did some work on the rear fenders and interior wheel wells. The angles were really driving me nuts, but I managed to work my way through it. All in all, it was a good day out there with some really good progress I think.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok, so now I found it. Subscribed! It's a Jeep! Gonna be fun again.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

I saw the fire before I read the text and for a second thought you were gonna say "_Well I screwed it up and and at least got *some* use out of it!_" 

Is it gonna be a Willys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I saw the fire before I read the text and for a second thought you were gonna say "_Well I screwed it up and and at least got *some* use out of it!_"
> 
> Is it gonna be a Willys?




Yup. Definitely a Willys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Yup. Definitely a Willys.



Cool. I win a bad of sawdust.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bad sawdust? Is that like pressure treated sawdust? That's bad....
Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm not speeeling too wall todee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm not speeeling too wall todee.


I think we have the same affliction. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 12, 2014)

The Willys Jeep has always fascinated me. Those Jeeps could do more and go more places than my fully outfitted Wrangler can. They were definitely an amazing vehicle. A friend of mine has been in the process of rebuilding/restoring one for the past 2 years. I can't wait to see it on the road. Definitely cool.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2014)

Who's Willy?

I hope the windshield hinges down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 13, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Who's Willy?
> 
> I hope the windshield hinges down!




Not sure if I'm going to bother going into that kind of detail. I'll play that by ear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 19, 2014)

Another 8 hours in the shop today and all in all, it didn't start out too well. But I managed to recover and make the best of it. Got the front fenders, the grill and the hood done. I have to say, that the hood was one of those pieces that really challenged my way of thinking. I had to really plan it out in my mind as to how I was going to accomplish it. The hood slopes from back to front by 1/8" on the top surface and 1/4" from back to front on each side. Plus the routed recess to accept the grill and the round over on each side made it a challenge but I was able to make it in one shot. (thank goodness)

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey Kenbo do you sell these models? If so how much they run. I showed my mom and she loved the last one you posted. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 20, 2014)

Shagee415 said:


> Hey Kenbo do you sell these models? If so how much they run. I showed my mom and she loved the last one you posted. Your work is amazing.




Thanks for the kind words. As a rule of thumb, I don't sell these models. They take somewhere in the neighbourhood of 120+ hours to complete and even at $10/hour, that's $1200.00. Who, in their right mind, would pay that much for my silly little models? I just keep them myself. I did give away my motorcycle model but that was for my father as a Christmas gift.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Not sure if I'm going to bother going into that kind of detail...



Am I the only one who chuckled at the thought of Kenbo sparing even the smallest of details?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 20, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for the kind words. As a rule of thumb, I don't sell these models. They take somewhere in the neighbourhood of 120+ hours to complete and even at $10/hour, that's $1200.00. Who, in their right mind, would pay that much for my silly little models? I just keep them myself. I did give away my motorcycle model but that was for my father as a Christmas gift.



Thanks for replying. They are amazing


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 26, 2014)

I put another 7 hours in on the Jeep today. I got the hood finished, the front and rear bumpers made, the clutch, brake and gas pedals, the shifters, the floor board and the windshield done. There is still some sanding to do, but you guys get the idea. That's all there is until next week. Hopefully next Saturday or Sunday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kenbo, is this Military, like M151A1 or older M38A1. Looks more like the M151A1.

Ray


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 27, 2014)

Yup. She's military.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2014)

You know that blue lighter will go for millions some day at auction "This was Kenbo's lighter that appeared in all those photos of those famous pieces" You need to find a way to personalize it to minimize fakes later down the road  
Another awesome thread. - Thanks Ken

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, I had a pretty good day in the shop and made some pretty good progress on the Jeep. The parts that I got finished were......the hitch, the rear bumper extensions, the headlights, the signal lights, the "axles", the steering wheel and the windshield latches. That was 8 hours. I had to make 4 steering wheels because I broke 3. I had to do the spokes in the steering wheel 4 times because I just wasn't happy with them. I don't know why, but I decided to turn the headlights on the lathe. That was kind of fun actually.
The good news, is that if everything goes the way that I want it to, I will be able to play in my shop again tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2014)

For those that don't know, Ken likes for me to point out the occasional imperfection in his builds, because I am such an expert on these kinds of things ().

Ken you got the growth rings slightly off of vertical on your headlights. Try to avoid that in the future my friend. Otherwise looking very good......






I'm also seeing a fairly nasty mess in that planer bed. I hope you aren't failing to cleanup your sawdust between each pass of wood!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2014)

As always I'm blown away with the small scale work you do and the quality and precision of your work. I always enjoy your threads!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> For those that don't know, Ken likes for me to point out the occasional imperfection in his builds, because I am such an expert on these kinds of things ().
> 
> Ken you got the growth rings slightly off of vertical on your headlights. Try to avoid that in the future my friend. Otherwise looking very good......
> 
> ...




That's not a planer, that's a lathe. And that was the mess that I made turning the headlights. It's kind of funny that you mention the orientation of the headlights. I noticed that they were slightly off kilter and tried to fix them, but the glue had already set too much and I couldn't rotate them. 
I was hoping that no one but me would notice.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> That's not a planer, that's a lathe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 2, 2014)

Another day in the shop today. This is the first weekend in a long time that I have gotten the entire weekend out there. Lately it's only been one day out of two but I got lucky this weekend.  I started of the day with some silly lathe work, making the drive shafts. I made two of them and installed them between the transfer case and the differentials. I then worked on the exhaust, which was a pain in the butt, because I didn't have any of the dowel size that I needed, so I had to make some 3/16" dowel before I could make the exhaust. Then I worked on the seat for the interior.....which are a bit of a pain due to the angle of the back of the seats. I also ended up making the cushions for all the seats and installing them all in the Jeep. I also cut and installed the hood stops........and that, was the entire day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know why but the pintle hitch and those rear bumperets are my favorite parts

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2014)

I am just blown away at the detail. I always am. I know that this is not 20% of the final detail and there will be details I cannot even imagine. Truly amazing my friend... truly amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 2, 2014)

You are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much more patient than I am. Phenomenal work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't even know if this update is worth posting. I spend 7 hours in the shop today and pretty much got next to nothing done. I made a jerry can and a short while later, ruined it. It took some time to make the first because I had to make routing templates and do some test cuts. Either way, I ended up making another one, but I'm not sure if I'm happy with it either. It's on the Jeep for now. I also made the rack for the jerry can. This took several tries as well because I couldn't get it out of my head that I wanted to do it by routing free hand. I wasn't going to give up, and after ruining a couple of them, I succeeded in making one and installing it. I then made the axe for the side of the Jeep. I was actually happy with the first one I made so I kept it. My luck was not to continue though because I hated the first shovel I made and ended up having to make a second, which I'm happy with. I'm thinking that I'm going to make a new jerry can, but just not right now. Maybe a little later in the build. Thanks for looking in. 7 hours to make a jerry can, the jerry can rack, an axe and a shovel. This is definitely not a hobby for the impatient.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 8, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 9, 2014)

So I really wasn't completely happy with the jerry can, so I went out to the shop today and made another one. I started off with 3. By step #2, I was down to 2. By the end of it all, I had made 5 but was happy with one so that's okay with me. I also got all 5 tires cut and rounded over. I also started making the jig for cutting the treads. I will clean up the glue squeeze out when it's dry, but for now, that was my day. Plus I repaired my band saw and filmed to full episodes for my youtube channel, so I guess it was a pretty productive day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2014)

I like it, all pics and no words, your work speaks for itself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 9, 2014)

That shovel is off the charts!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 10, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I like it, all pics and no words, your work speaks for itself!



There was words. I don't know what happened to them. Time to edit.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Kenbo, how much gas will those jerry cans hold? hahahaha Good looking project. Keem up the fine work.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 10, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Kenbo, how much gas will those jerry cans hold? hahahaha Good looking project. Keem up the fine work.
> 
> Ray



About 1/2 an ounce. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> There was words. I don't know what happened to them. Time to edit.


Ok, cool. But I kinda liked it with out the words too, kinda like a silent movie. Black and white flickering you tube any one? Maybe with a big handle bar mustache.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 16, 2014)

Spent 7 hours in the shop yesterday and I think I should have stayed in bed.




Problem after problem after problem. But that okay, we all have days like that in the shop. Today will be better.
I spent most of the day playing with the jig for the tires and after all the testing and all the measuring, I still screwed up the first tire I made. That was late in the day and it was pretty much time to call it quits at that point. I never made any extras of these tires but I did leave the equipment set up to make extras if I screwed some up. Good thing I did. I was also filming a video documenting the whole process and I snagged my foot on a cord. This damaged some of my video equipment and I had to order new parts for my camera.




Either way, I will post yesterday's failure photos and hope for some better results today, going in with the knowledge that I gained from yesterday's mistakes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

I would just be guessing here, but working in miniature with hard splintery wood would require very sharp cutters and high speed slow feed? Still very cool Ken and I know you will overcome anything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

That little jig is made from Baltic/Russian Birch plywood isn't it? Sure looks like it. I used it exclusively when I had my remodeling business. Back then you could only get it in 5 x 5 sheets - eventually 4 x 8 became available. Nice stuff I still have some 5 x 5 sheets somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, today was a different kind of day in the shop. I made some adjustments to the jig and kept plugging along. Finally, after all was said and done, I managed to get all 7 tires finished. Tomorrow (it's a holiday here in Toronto tomorrow) I will start working on the rims and see where that takes me. These 7 tires took a full 3 days of work to complete. The tires are only on the Jeep as a test fit for now. I will be removing them and working some more on them tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2014)

Too cool Ken, looks great, still amazed at your attention to detail and your tenacity.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 16, 2014)

Ken, I've been following along since the beginning and I don't know why I haven't commented yet. (I thought I had, but I guess I hadn't...)

Seriously amazing work! Another great build - and thanks for taking us along for the ride!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 17, 2014)

Spent another day in the shop working on the model. Had a few failures making some parts and decided that I'm going to have to change my method of making them. They are just too small and keep blowing apart. I also got all of the rims turned. I'm not a production turner and my turning skill is mediocre at best so I was pretty pleased with the outcome......although it did take me most of the day. I also had a visitor for a while. (I think she just wanted my grilled cheese that I made on the wood stove again today)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scrimman (Feb 17, 2014)

What is that poor little thing that got busted up so badly? You know, those things in the next to last photo that you're threatening with a bic lighter?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2014)

The pooch has great eyes, LOL. Another pics speak for themselves, a new trend for you? Great work, that thing looks awesome.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 17, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> The pooch has great eyes, LOL. Another pics speak for themselves, a new trend for you? Great work, that thing looks awesome.



Why aren't my words getting posted?!?!?!?! Another edit I guess.

As far as the things that exploded. They will be the wheel hubs. I was trying to drill for the studs. Didn't work out too well for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2014)

Today, I am going to post my words first, followed by my photos. I spent just over 5 hours today drilling out the hubs for the tires. I had a ton of broken ones and wasted ones that didn't centre properly but in the end, I ended up with 7 that I likes. I got them all mounted and the tires permanently installed on the Jeep. I also managed to make the spare tire holder and get that mounted along with the driver's front fender black out light. Even though it doesn't look like much, this was a pretty productive day in the shop.
Now, I will go and post the pictures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

Man that's just weird Ken. Not aware of anyone else having this issue maybe you should describe in detail in the Site Help section so I can try to figure it out, and if not pass it on to our web guru. That's had to be maddening the times it's happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Man that's just weird Ken. Not aware of anyone else having this issue maybe you should describe in detail in the Site Help section so I can try to figure it out, and if not pass it on to our web guru. That's had to be maddening the times it's happened.



I'm not completely sure that it wasn't user error Kevin. The next time I post in the thread, I will be sure to pay attention to what I do and if it happens again, I will be sure to post in the site help section. I do find it odd that it happened repeatedly so it very well may be a glitch. I will be sure to let you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 23, 2014)

This thing is so cool, I like it better than the hummer. It's a jeep thing, others wouldn't understand. 
What no pictures of the tweezers you used to assemble the hubs? LOL


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> This thing is so cool, I like it better than the hummer. It's a jeep thing, others wouldn't understand.
> What no pictures of the tweezers you used to assemble the hubs? LOL



I did have to use tweezers to assemble the hubs. I can take a photo of them if you like.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 1, 2014)

I spent another 8+ hours in the shop today and worked on the trailer. I was surprised at how quickly it went together considering all the retarded angles and the tricky cuts. Either way, it went together very nicely and I'm happy with how it came out. I'm hoping to get some time to work a little more on the Jeep tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 1, 2014)

Un-freakin-real!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2014)

The trailer is a nice touch, I didn't see that coming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2014)

What's that on the front of the trailer? A bed release?


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 1, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> What's that on the front of the trailer? A bed release?




That would be the trailer's brake lever. Like the one on this WWII trailer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 2, 2014)

Someone I know, made a snarky little remark when they saw this wooden Jeep and said something like......"What's next? A soft top made of wood?!?!?!"
Challenge accepted Mr Snarky McSnarkyson. Spent 7 hours in the shop today to make the soft top. I have to say it was quite the challenge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC (Mar 2, 2014)

you are one patient hombre!


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 9, 2014)

Whenever I work on a build, I know when I'm done. It is usually the point in time when I look at the project and just don't feel like adding anything extra to it. When it comes to that point, the build is finished because if I'm not 100% into it, I'm just going to wreck it. I worked on the jerry can again today. Made another 5 of them to get the one that I was happy with. Glued it in place and called it done. Thanks for tuning in for this one guys. I had fun with this build.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



I really should have straightened the roof before I took the final photos though. Oh well, when the finish goes on, I'll be taking another set anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

Terrific build Ken. What kind of finish is going on. Don't say army green model paint with white emblems.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Terrific build Ken. What kind of finish is going on. Don't say army green model paint with white emblems.



Nope, I wouldn't say that. I don't like painting wood and avoid it at all costs. This one will just get a clear coat, to bring out the grains and darken the walnut. I can't spray it yet until the weather gets warmer and I no longer need the wood stove to heat my shop. I'm not a fan of spraying explosives with a fire in the stove.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I can't spray it yet until the weather gets warmer



No worries mate got you covered. Send it to me and I will spray it for you in our now warm Texas climes . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool build- But Ken I really think the hub nuts should have been half that size.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Mar 9, 2014)

VERY nice, Ken! Thanks for taking us along for the ride! Looking forward to watching the next one - whenever that might be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2014)

What a ride! I have enjoyed it, amazing as usual. Great thread Kenn. I gave it 5 very well deserved stars!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

